# Destin pass update 12/1/12



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

I almost talked myself into not going. Got there at 6 and there was nobody out there and I thought to myself it was gonna be a wasted trip. But we were there so lets give it a shot. The first hour was uneventful but then it was like someone flipped on a switch. The big girls were swimming right at us in a foot of water. Most of them had smaller males right beside them. Then it was like the switch got turned off. It was great fishing fir about an hour. Definitely worth the trip. I got 7 and my friend got 8. 13"-22". At one point a dolphin hit his stringer of fish and tried to get an easy meal. He was lucky it let go and didn't take him for a swim. We kept em close to us after that. Beautiful night out in the water.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow! Would never had expected that!


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Faithnfishin said:


> Wow! Would never had expected that!


Flipper is getting VERY blatant here in the Destin area...they follow the charters out...they have invaded Okaloosa Island Pier to the point it's not hardly worth going there for Macks (I lost 9 kings to that air breathing azz this year alone) We have tried talking to EVERYONE, but the only response we get is "They're protected...what can we do???" They CAN be moved or even...ummmm...PERMANENTLY removed...but the thing is there's about 15 -20 flippers that now equate humans with food in this area...and they DO NOT chase their out food down...they wait for a hook-up and steal it...


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Yeah its a creepy feeling to be waist deep with a stringer of fish behind you and you hear that blow hole pretty close but can't see em.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Flipper sounds like 49% of Americans. "If they won't give it to me I'll just steal it"

BTW Nice mess of fish.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

damnifino3 said:


> Yeah its a creepy feeling to be waist deep with a stringer of fish behind you and you hear that blow hole pretty close but can't see em.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


I would not get over knee deep while wading. If you were finding them at one foot I would have stayed there. Nice mess of fish


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

I will be out there on Tuesday after class is over.....thought I was done for the year..


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

And will be watching my back if I am lucky enough to stringer a couple....LOL


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Yeah definitely watch your back lol I think I may try one more trip this weekend. Hope we don't get skunked good luck and be careful.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Flounder9.75 said:


> Flipper sounds like 49% of Americans. "If they won't give it to me I'll just steal it"
> 
> BTW Nice mess of fish.


Unfortunately that is too true.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Well I went out tonight as promised and met my brother pulling out as I was parking. He said he got several good ones before his light went out I either did not hear the count or forgot to ask. Got me excited and told him bye as I went to collect my share, I got every one I saw....0! Can't complain, glad he got a few.


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Man I sure was hoping you would get a limit last night. Now I'm not as excited to try again this weekend. I may try Navarre pier instead haven't fished it in awhile.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

We were wade gigging fish this time last year in the pass. If you go on Sunday night there is a boat parade and fireworks. Last year we got to watch the parade, watch fireworks, and gig fish all at the same time, haha! 
I hear ya on flipper, havent had that happen yet, but had a 6' shark or better buzz us while we were out last week, made me stay closer to shore after that. Good luck this weekend all, it all depends if you are there when the fish decide to move, seems to be pretty random to me, I just go at dark and hope at some point while im there the fish want to move. They usually do and we get a few.
I would be out there if I didnt have to move all weekend, going to be busy and tired.


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Yeah dolphins I can handle but the sharks are a different story. I respect them but we are in there domain. How can we keep our catch without luring in a large predator? They smell the blood and movement in the water overloads their instincts. I guess risk vs. reward. just have your head on a swivel...or the waders buy boats lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Russian said:


> We were wade gigging fish this time last year in the pass. If you go on Sunday night there is a boat parade and fireworks. Last year we got to watch the parade, watch fireworks, and gig fish all at the same time, haha!
> I hear ya on flipper, havent had that happen yet, but had a 6' shark or better buzz us while we were out last week, made me stay closer to shore after that. Good luck this weekend all, it all depends if you are there when the fish decide to move, seems to be pretty random to me, I just go at dark and hope at some point while im there the fish want to move. They usually do and we get a few.
> I would be out there if I didnt have to move all weekend, going to be busy and tired.


Oh not that four letter word (Move), that is my worse nightmare. If you have had kids in college you know what I am talking about.


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

damnifino3 said:


> Man I sure was hoping you would get a limit last night. Now I'm not as excited to try again this weekend. I may try Navarre pier instead haven't fished it in awhile.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


 
Hey, I got there pretty late, if I did not a final next week my tailend would be getting wet this weekend or I would have the boat out. And my brother did get 8 and missed 3....I finally confirmed....so he could have gotten his limit.


----------

